
Europe heatwave: record high of 45C (113F) expected in France - ForHackernews
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/jun/25/highs-of-45c-expected-in-france-as-heatwave-scorches-europe
======
pier25
This is the video that opened my eyes on climate change 7 years ago:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pznsPkJy2x8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pznsPkJy2x8)

It's amazing to think that humanity is still mostly clueless about what is
going to happen.

------
dv_dt
Ironic given the EU has just missed passing a zero carbon 2050 pledge.

[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/20/eu-
leade...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jun/20/eu-leaders-to-
spar-over-zero-carbon-pledge-for-2050)

~~~
chewz
Well in Central Europe climate is getting pleasantly mediterranian. People
spend hollidays in the country instead of going to Spain. Agriculture is
booming.

I do not miss cold rainy summers of my youth.

~~~
ForHackernews
Will you miss not having your country swamped with hundreds of thousands of
climate refugees? Because they're coming.

------
billconan
this terrifies me

